# Thick mucus in poop - help!



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

This afternoons poop was pretty normal looking except for some thick mucus spread throughout. 
Josey has been acting fine all day - two good walks - eating normally - playing.
Any insight on this. Obviously I will be checking the next one and probably call the vet tomorrow.
I did do a search, but found nothing like this.
Can't believe I'm on here looking for help on such a yucky problem.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Did Josey eat anything out of the ordinary? ...Grass, acorns etc?


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Not that I am aware of - we have been working on not eating grass. The one before going to bed was normal - so am just waiting to see this morning.
She does potty in an area of our yard that has lava rock - she has been picking some of the rocks up recently - I checked for that, but it was hard to tell since the mucus was on some of the rocks where she went. I did wonder if she had swallowed one of the rocks. Does mucus form when they are trying to pass something they ate other than food?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't worry unless it persists today. It could be several things and most of the time you do not need to do anything it will resolve on it's own. Metronidazole is a great med to keep on hand for things like this and you can get it from pets stores as fish medication. It comes in tablet form and in 250mg and 500mg. If you have a pup go with 250mg if you have an adult go with 500mg. You give 1 tablet 2x a day for 5-7 days. It will clear up any bad bugs like giardia (as an example) and any nasty bacteria in the gut that is causing weird stool. But again your dog may be just fine today.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Everything is back to normal - last night before bed and twice this morning.
Josey goes potty on the side of our yard where there is lava rock next to the fence. She has always gone there. Recently she has started picking up an occassional rock to play with. When we catch her we have her leave it and then I have put cayenne pepper on the rock and left it on the sidewalk next to the rest of the rock. She does then avoid that rock, but I don't want to turn her against her entire potty area.
The poop in question yesterday afternoon was on the lava rock as usual and not loose. I checked it to see if possibly she had swallowed a rock, but really couldn't tell since this thick mucus surrounding a firm poop was on the rock too.
I will continue to watch and if "all comes out fine today" :clap: probably won't call the vet just yet. We just got back from a long walk and some frizbee fun in a basketball court in our park and she seems just fine. 
I will definitely call the vet if I notice anything else out of the ordinary today.
Thanks for the advice. We are first time dog owners and love being able to post on here and get reassurance.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good to hear!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY back to normal!! Happy to know everything came out ok  lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad to hear everything is ok!


Also glad to know I'm not the only one that inspects my dogs poop pies....LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you know your over protective when you sit there and go "honey come look at this, does this look right?" while poking the poop with a stick! LMAO


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

hahaha and I thought I was the only one that did that!


----------

